# Rudy Trout Fishin



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Got a call from my buddy Jason , he said he and Eric where heading out to Rudy for trout and I was comin no question's . So a qiuck call to the GF and got the OK , loaded up and at the ramp by 2pm to light wind and outging tides.
Paddled out to the No Wake bouy and second cast fish on not big but good sign of a good day hopefully.
Eric and Jason pull up and thier hooked up too , fish between the bouy and the tip of the island pull almost one after the other, all short but just , got to be biggin somewhere.
Wind picked up alittle so dicieded to troll out to the rocks , with the wind to our backs it was easy to rudder and steer to cast , picked up a couple opcorn::beer: at the shoppet and then fished the inlet where Eric plucked a small flatty under the bridge and a small pup back at the first island 17 in.
All in all a great day with prob 35 to 40 trout between the three of us .


jerry


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Damn jerry, i'm going to have to come down there for some of that action. Even if they are short.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Tell about how you strategically paced yourself in front of our casts.... Oh wait....the highlight of the day was when I answered the hotel portraying a chica on my radio! That was the best! We all 3 were laughing so hard! That was great!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Just cz you can't drift and cast at the same time not my fault 
or was that me oh well still cuaght fish


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Great time, regardless! Catching specks, having many laughs, and paddling with buddies! It doesn't get any better!


----------

